# Solved: Octoshape plug in



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Can anyone tell me how to uninstall Octoshape plug in. The plugin does delete but reappears when you reboot. It does say to go to your home folder/library/internet Plug ins and delete. What is "home folder"? Can anyone help?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Home folder is /Users/_yourAccountName_

or from Finder window, choose *Go* menu bar item, and select *Go To Folder*. In the window that opens type

```
~/Library/Internet Plug-Ins/
```
 and it will open a finder window with that location.

PS. ~ means home directory aka /Users/_yourAccountName_


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you for that help but I have followed that path and deleted the plug in.


----------

